# Fischerprüfung NRW



## Fanny (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,ich habe mal eine Frage :Sind die Angelschaften beim Aufbau der Angelgeräte beschriftet?(Praktischer Teil) .......


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Was heißt beschriftet? Angaben zu WG und Schnur, Hakengrößen und Posentragkräfte usw. sind angegeben.


----------



## Borg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich weiss nicht, ob das allgemeingültig ist, aber bei uns war das Kleinzeug nicht beschriftet. Die Ruten mit dem üblichen Herstelleraufdruck (Länge/WG) und auf den Rollen waren mit Klebebändern die Bezeichnungen "kleine", "mittlere" und "große" Stationärrolle drauf. Hätte man sich sparen können, da man die sowieso erkennt bzw. erkennen sollte. Bei meiner Rute hatte ich Glück, da der Hersteller so feundlich war "Carp" draufzudrucken #6. Die Ruten entsprechen nämlich nicht 1 zu 1 den Ruten aus dem Lehrbuch! Da muss man sich die passende anhand des Wurfgewichtes zusammensuchen. Bei den Rollen ist es wie gesagt nicht schwer, wenn man die nebeneinanderlegt und bei dem Kleinscheiss sollte es eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben. Wenn Du die Einzelteile nicht kennst und keinen Kurs besuchst, macht es vielleicht Sinn, mal in einen Angelladen zu fahren und sich das Zeugs in Natura zeigen zu lassen.

Ein bisschen unnötig kann es jedoch werden, wenn man das Geraffel auch zusammenbauen muss, wie bei uns (Erftkreis). Da sollte man den ein oder anderen Knoten auf Lager haben.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Fanny (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Fänny schrieb:


> , Was heißt beschriftet? Angaben zu WG und Schnur, Hakengrößen und Posentragkräfte usw. sind angegeben.


 Ich meinte damit Rute, Rolle Vorfach..... Thanks


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also bei uns war fast alles beschriftet. ich habe im dezember die rpüfung in herzogenrath gemacht. rollen waren mit schnurstärke beschriftet,ruten hatten alle aufschrift mit wg und länge, die haken waren im päckchen, auf dem tragkraft der schnur und hakengröße drauf stand, wribel waren unbeschriftet und posen auch. aber die unbeschrifteten sachen sind auch eigentlich fast die leichtesten. ach ja, und guck bitte nicht drauf, ob carp oder aal oder was auch immer auf der Rute steht. das hatte bei uns nichts damit zu tun und unsere ruten waren auch teilweise gar nicht dafür gedacht (also laut gesetz)
also lern das lieber was gründlicher.
ich kann dir auch gerne per e-mail die ganzen rutensätze schicken.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Fanny (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo , danke für das Angebot aber ich hab mit vor kurzem so ein Programm dafür heruntergeladen......lol


----------



## Borg (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ach ja, und guck bitte nicht drauf, ob carp oder aal oder was auch immer auf der Rute steht. das hatte bei uns nichts damit zu tun und unsere ruten waren auch teilweise gar nicht dafür gedacht (also laut gesetz)
> also lern das lieber was gründlicher.



*lol*...Aha, dann erkläre mir bitte mal, wenn der *Hersteller* "Carp" auf seine Rute druckt, für welchen Fisch die Rute sonst sein soll?? Bzw. warum sollte er "Carp" draufdrucken, wenn es eigentlich ne Hechtrute ist? |kopfkrat:m....kapier ich nicht.

Ach ja, und es gibt kein Gesetz welches mir vorschreibt, welche Rute ich zu verwenden habe!  ....der Fisch muss schnell und sicher gelandet werden können.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@borg...
Also... in der Prüfung gibt es für die Ruten genaue Daten, die diese Zielfischruten erfüllen sollen. Z.B.
Stellen sie eine beringteleiche Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rot-federn und Brassen u.d. weitere notw. Zubehörwaidgerecht zusammen. Rute:4-7 m ; Wg: bis 20 gr ; Rolle:kleine Stationärrolle ; Schnur:2-6 kg  Tragkraft ; Bissanzeiger:kl. Festst. pose+Ringe ; Bebleiung:Spalt- oder Schrotblei ; Wirbel:-Haken:10er oder kleiner ; Köder:Made, Teig o. Kartoffel ; Landehilfe:Unterfangnetz ; Messen:Metermaß ; Betäuben:Schlagholz ; Töten:Messer ; Haken lösen: kleiner Hakenlöser


So, und da die Hersteller (zum Glück) nicht so bekoppt sind, und nur Ruten herstellen die genau diesen Ansprüchen genügen, kann das sein, dass diese Rute vom Hersteller für eine andere Fischart vorgesehen ist, aber z.B. 3,30m lang und ein Wg. bis 70 Gramm die für Hecht gedacht ist, (beispiel!) genau auf die Ansprüche der Gesetze für die Karpfenrute passt.
Aber diese Zielfischrutensätze sind dir keinesfalls vorgeschrieben. Das ist eigentlich nur, damit man weiß, die die Ruten waidgerecht sind.

Grüße
Jogi


----------

